# Tendon repair



## nabernhardt (Mar 20, 2012)

would this suffice for a 26418? in the ER?
extensor tendon repair here in the ER and then
The wound is soaked in Hibiclens. The digital nerve block is then performed using 2% lidocaine approximately 5 mL. Appropriate analgesia is obtained using this approach. Both ends of the tendon were then located. There were found to be clean edges. Then using 3-0 Vicryl and a figure of eight stitch is used to bring the two edges together, they are brought to close approximation. Then using 4-0 Ethilon five simple interrupted sutures are placed bringing the edges of the skin to close approximation with one another. The patient tolerates this procedure well. Neosporin was then placed over the wound
and it was dressed with a Band-Aid. A finger splint was then placed over the thumb and secured with Coban keeping the thumb in extension.


----------



## ERcoder12 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would code to an intermediate repair.  I think 26418 would be something that is done in the OR.


----------



## nabernhardt (Mar 22, 2012)

that is what I kind of wandered too.
thanks for the feedback


----------

